# Werkzeughilfe, um Flachbänder zu verjüngen



## opasam (Jan 2, 2017)

Hallo!

Gibt es da sowas fertiges oder hat jemand eine Bauanleitung?

Vielen Dank!!!

LG

opasam


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Opasam,
willkommen im Forum!
Ich weiß nicht 100%ig was Du suchst.
Ich schneide meine Bänder einfach mit Stahllineal und Rollenschneider.
Grüße, Stefan


----------



## opasam (Jan 2, 2017)

Hallo the core!

Danke Dir. Dann werde ich es auch so machen.

Ist ja nur etwas nervig, immer alles auszumessen.

Vielleicht gibt es schon ne fertige Schablone für sowas.

LG

opasam


----------

